# Bern hard hat/Brock vs helmet/EPS



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

Which do you guys recommend? Is one more comfortable than the other and is EPS truly safer? I know Brock isn't snow certified but I've read that's due to bureaucratic BS more than anything else.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

From what little I looked into when getting my helmet earlier this year...

Brock foam is supposed to hold up better for multiple minor impacts(say smacking your head on hardpack when you fall down).

EPS helmets are designed like a car bumper. Made to break apart from a single, harsh impact(say ramming your skull into a tree). Smaller impacts have a greater possibility of damaging the helmet.

As for comfort, just gotta try helmets on. They're like shoes, some company's helmets might not fit your head just right. Getting a good fitting helmet is important both for comfort and for the helmet to do it's job. It might be debatable on the performance of Brock foam, but any kind of barrier to relieve pressure from your skull from an impact is better than nothing.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

I was only able to try on an Bern EPS Helmet since my local store doesn't carry the Hard Hats. Based on the info you posted, I feel like Brock foam would be more appropriate for my needs. Thanks for the input.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a bern hard hat.

I find the hard hat alot more comfy than the EPS, due to the foam used. Most EPS helmets if they dont fit right, they have pinch points,where as the brock form kind of shrink fits to you head.

Is the ESP safe? Yes and No. It is safer if you are hitting 50ft jumps or going throuh trees lighting fast (like 50km/h for example). If your not boarding at those extreme conditions and not going to smash you head into a rock, I personally think the hard hat is safer. Mainly because in a small fall, the EPS has a higher chance of giving you a concussion. I have had multiple falls this season and no concussion yet. After one fall last season with a EPS, I had a concussion.

Plus, you don't need to replace the hard hat after one fall.


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

roboelmo said:


> I have a bern hard hat.
> 
> I find the hard hat alot more comfy than the EPS, due to the foam used. Most EPS helmets if they dont fit right, they have pinch points,where as the brock form kind of shrink fits to you head.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I went with the Watts Hard Hat.


----------

